# Regular Season Game 57: Houston Rockets vs. Washington Wizards



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(36-20)/(27-29)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, February 26, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Who Cares!!*














































*Daniels / Stevenson / Jamison / Blatche / Haywood*


*Preview

During his coaching days in Sacramento, Rick Adelman watched Bobby Jackson become one of the NBA's best reserves.

The high-energy point guard became a pest on both ends of the floor and helped guide the Kings to the 2003 Western Conference Finals.

Nearly three seasons since their final run together, Adelman is hoping to see the same player emerge with the Rockets.

"That's what I told him when I talked to him (on Saturday)," Adelman said. "He asked me what his role was going to be. I said, 'What you did in Sacramento.'"

That could be bad news for the rest of the West.

Nearly four days after making a trade to acquire Jackson from New Orleans, the Rockets have reunited the veteran point guard with his former coach in hopes of bolstering their bench for a significant playoff run.

Jackson has been added to a team that is currently the hottest in the NBA. The Rockets (36-20) have won an NBA-best 12 straight games heading into Tuesday's showdown against the Washington Wizards. By winning their next two games, Houston could go through the month of February without a single setback.

With Jackson in the fold, the Rockets are only expecting to get better.

The point guard brings playoff experience to the roster and a knack for making crucial plays in crunch time.

"Bobby is going to add a lot of toughness and, of course, playoff experience," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. "As Rafer (Alston) told me, this guy is teaching all of us how to run what coach runs. He was one of the best at doing it over many years with many successful runs in Sacramento."

Jackson expects to return to the form that he had with the Kings.

Since leaving Sacramento after the 2004-05 season, Jackson hasn't made more than 40 percent of his shots in a season. He's a 41.9 percent shooter for his career.

Before being dealt by New Orleans, the point guard was averaging 7.1 points on 39.2 percent shooting. In his previous six seasons, Jackson hadn't averaged fewer than double digits in scoring.

Jackson believes his numbers will rise in Adelman's system because it showcases his talents.

"I'm coming to a system where I know I can thrive and get back to where I was at," the point guard said. "As a basketball player, certain systems fit certain guys. I'm not saying in New Orleans that system doesn't work. It just didn't cater to me. Now, I'm in a system that caters to me. I know a lot about it."

Jackson, who turns 35 next month, added that his age isn't an issue.

"I'm 34, but I feel like I'm 24," he said.

The Rockets didn't need long to see what Jackson can add to the lineup.

During his debut with the Rockets on Sunday night, the veteran point guard came off the bench to provide 14 points. He netted a couple of three-pointers and showcased his ability to get to the rim.

On top of that, Jackson showed he can help Houston's defense. He's quick enough to stay in front of the league's other top point guards.

His playoff resume doesn't hurt either. Jackson was a key figure in Sacramento's not-so-distant playoff runs.

"He's been on the biggest stage and played in the bright lights," Rockets guard Tracy McGrady said. "He's a tough-minded player. He's aggressive and he can shoot ball. We expect him to do what he did (against Chicago)."

Jackson's most important asset, however, is that he's familiar with Adelman's system.

That's why the newly acquired point guard believes he will thrive in Houston.

"I played my best basketball with Rick," Jackson said. "I'm happy to be back in his system, around a group of great guys on a winning team that is pushing for the playoffs. I'm looking forward to coming in and playing hard and doing the things I've been doing throughout my career."


Wizards Update: The Wizards are free-falling down the Eastern Conference standings because of injuries. All-Stars Gilbert Arenas and Caron Butler are both out and aren't expected to return to the lineup soon. The Wizards have dropped 10 of their past 12 games.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*13 wins in a row. Not a lucky number but who cares.*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

13 is the longest streak in the NBA this year by portland. After winning 13 straight, they started to struggle.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think if we can get to 13 we should be able to get to 14 as we face the Grizzlies next.

Too bad I will miss both games.............


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

at this point in the season games we are expected to win we have to win and this is one of them, and it would be great to see houston go perfect in the month of february:yay:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am really hoping that we can see Green in action. Don't think he is going to play any serious minutes soon, but I anticipate something like a 2 minutes.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Stevenson just gave 33pts to the Hornets, Tmac should keep him under control - GO Rockets!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao has to redeem himself from the sucky game he had last time. Go Rockets!


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

13 winning streak ?It's easy for Rox!Let 's talk about the record---15~~~~~~

Where amazing happens!!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean, just who do you want to make inactive to give Green the green light? (heehee)

Your options are Deke, Chuck and Novak.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mutombo. What's Brendan Haywood gonna do?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao out of tonight's game with a sore foot. 

Green may get to play!


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

HayesFan said:


> Yao out of tonight's game with a sore foot.
> 
> Green may get to play!


YAO IS OUT FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON! WHY!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! WHY!!!!!!!! 


i am suriously crying inside...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

time to get the Mt.T-bo off the bench & let him do work


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i say we tank and at least get 2 championships ready for next season

scoring champ for tmac

and dunk champion for green


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^Your sig is kinda out dated


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully we can still finish Feb perfect but the rest of the season is looking bad.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nothing but some "Obama Hope" is left at this point, I sure hope Rick gave them a hell of a locker room speech before the game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

time for the finger wave


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac struggling, but everyone else is looking good / 13-5 Rock


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dikembe is out on a mission. Scola seems to be doing good as well.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

65% shooting by the Rock 24-12 after 1

I'm liking the run more, I figure we should see more "FB" pts.

Tmac can start playing now....0 pts 2 assist


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

33-16 Tmac finally gets on with 3


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Are the Rockets playing that good or the Wizards just that bad?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I haven't watched the Wizards much since G.A. went down, I'm not seeing too much trouble out of them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Who needs Yao? The rest of the team know how to win the game too. This can be a good situation to develop our youngster. Different players, different type of game. I think we can still excel. Go Rockets!

Destroying the Wizards here in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

The Wizards are a decent team in the east and they are missing Arenas and Butler plus they beat the Hornets last night. I still like the Rockets chances of making the playoffs and you never know what can happen in the playoffs. I wish Yao can play D like Mutombo, then he would be a complete player.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

surprising lead... and our defense is all over


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

stillfantasy said:


> The Wizards are a decent team in the east and they are missing Arenas and Butler plus they beat the Hornets last night. I still like the Rockets chances of making the playoffs and you never know what can happen in the playoffs. *I wish Yao can play D like Mutombo, then he would be a complete player*.



You have to want that block/Rebound - Hakeem/Moses/Mutombo those guys want & will get every board/block possible. I don't think it's taught...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> surprising lead... and our defense is all over


It's been key, & the rebounding....45-18 Rock up BIG


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I get to watch this game. And we are playing so damn well BUT i havent been able to enjoy it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn 51-23... Crazy


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Is New Oleans still the same distance from Houston? Wizards are playing like they travled to London for a Back2Back


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

Give our D some credit. That's one of the positives we have right now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

stillfantasy said:


> Give our D some credit. That's one of the positives we have right now.


Scola/Landry are also a nice positive


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Clyde made a great point. Tracy is 1-5 with only 3 points.

And look what we have done this half.... Stunning really.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

4 points 4 blocks 4 rebounds

LOL Deke for a triple double its still early 

Probably NOT


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

61-34, Tmac should sit the rest of this one


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> 4 points 4 blocks 4 rebounds
> 
> LOL Deke for a triple double its still early
> 
> Probably NOT


gotta luv Mt.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay I gotta go. Hope we finish strong the 3rd Q wasnt as solid as the first two.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac finally takes flight! 

still up 20


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this one is a wrap, 13-0 - Memphis to complete the month!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Green on the board


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Green getting some playing time. Let him have some fun.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice dunk there...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Green wasnt expecting the alley. Lol


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

good game for the rockets.. confidence booster

tmac is prob cut that they won.. he dont want to be 0/8 playoffs haha


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQQGDTYeci4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQQGDTYeci4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love Deke, can never get sick of hearing him talk.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

“It doesn’t really matter how we think we match up, it’s about playing the game," said Battier. *"The good news is our bandwagon is clear now, so we don’t have to worry about people distracting us with bandwagon talk.* Now we can just go out and play basketball.”


----------

